
Origami – new tool for designing interactive user interfaces - superlucy
http://facebook.github.io/origami/?utm=yc
======
apoupart7
This does grab my attention. We're in the middle of polishing off wireframes
and beginning design work on our startup. Since we are still in the process of
finding a developer to join, we're looking for software to help us prototype
wise. The UI capabilities with Origami seem tempting. We we're looking at
Proto.io and Invision. Any thoughts?

~~~
superlucy
I've been looking at something like this to pick up. Didn't know that this was
released until today, but there seems to be a lot of people who are using
[http://framerjs.com/](http://framerjs.com/). Seems like the FB team was using
Framer until they developed their own. Check the Product Hunt post:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/framer](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/framer)

